# Vintage 1936 Prewar Schwinn Model C Excelsior Straight Bar Bicycle Frame Fenders



## tomsjack (Nov 3, 2019)

Vintage 1936 Prewar Schwinn Model C Excelsior Straight Bar Bicycle Frame Fenders On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1936-Prewar-Schwinn-Model-C-Excelsior-Straight-Bar-Bicycle-Frame-Fenders/133227238682?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 3, 2019)




----------

